# One step forward, two steps back



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

This is our current agouti litter. We've had a lot of recessives pop up and I was so happy they weren't satin but the smallest and most poorly colored agouti doe is the only one with a fully pigmented tail.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

That's typical, of course... but they do look lovely


----------



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Oh I know and I'm prepared for more of It! Still making some progress anyways!


----------

